# casting experts



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Been there yo!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was telling someone the other day that when I was breaking out my fly rod I’d hang a “FREE PIERCINGS” sign off the poling platform.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was telling someone the other day that when I was breaking out my fly rod I’d hang a “FREE PIERCINGS” sign off the poling platform.


July in the late 90's I was in Largo for family matters and I wound up with a spare day for myself. I got lucky and wound up with a next day tarpon trip with Capt. Paul Hawkins. On the very first cast I made to a trio of big girls daisy chaining he made a comment "you know how to cast"... I think he was being sarcastic, as I'm pretty sure the fly past by him less than 20" from his head. 
It would have done a little more than a "PIERCINGS" .

The cast was a really good 65 foot cast and the fly landed 10 feet right in front of their path and I jumped one. If I would have aimed for 6 feet the angle would have changed just enough that I think it would have scalped him...


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

First trip out to the Port Aransas jetties with my shiny new fly rod I stuck a 1/0 hook into some nice ladies neck who just so happened to ninja behind me on a cast. Good thing I didn't know how to double haul yet


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fishing with my little bro once got him a face full of treble hooks from a mirror-lure he decided to yank outta the tree!

Also fished with my other bro in the Glades where he buried a buck tailed jig in the back of his neck. So instead of allowing anyone to yank it out (mono trick), he decided to fish with it in his neck, then go back to the ramp, load the boat up and go to the hospital in Naples to have them cut it out.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

A lead head WILL leave a mark ! I had a crank bait stuck in my shin years ago tempered ( sounded like a great idea in the store ) small gap hook. Needle nose would not Dent it , Side cutters would not fit inside the hook gap got home and had some wire cutters to take care of it ,a push through ,not a pull back . Front of the boat ,bass fishing sitting down ,no way to get out of the way. Back of the boat partner Missed a hook set. Caught my brother in the back of the head with a bream fly when he was about 10 ,he walked on his tiptoes for quite a while after that. lol


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Our corgi took a bite on a rapala package with two trebles. My wife grabbed him to keep him from getting hooked by the other treble. I am upstairs and hear her cry out, well scream. Run down and here they are hooked together the other treble in the flesh of her hand. Not good. I tell my son to hold the dog. My wife yells directions that the cutters are in our sons toy tool box. I grab them from his room, push hook through her hand to expose barb and snapcut off at shank. She's free and breathing again. $300. vet bill later Buddy is left with a sore mouth


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

The Corgi/wife hookup is hard to beat. I assume the romance level went down around the house for a while.

When my son was about 9 he sent me a picture of his buddy standing in our yard with a Mirrolure hanging from his head. A treble was buried in the middle inside of his ear.

I called to check on them, and when I asked how his buddy was, my son said, “We tried to get it out, but he started screaming and went home.”


----------

